# Wireless Connection in Windows Safe Mode



## FL14K (May 10, 2007)

My computer is connected to a modem/router by means of a Linksys WUSB54G wireless network adapter. I can connect to the internet in normal Windows mode but I can't do so in Windows Safe Mode. In the latter mode, the network adapter icon in Control Panel indicates that the connection is broken, and when I click on "repair", I still can't re-connect. At one time, I was able to get on the internet in Safe Mode but I can't sem to do it now. Is there a general problem with wireless connections in Safe Mode?
My operating system is Windows XP, Service Pack 2.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

The internet in safe-mode is not an option for windows even if its wired or wireless.

Sorry

Jay:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The internet in safe-mode is not an option for windows even if its wired or wireless.
> 
> ...


Not true. Safe Mode with networking will usually connect to a wired connection with no problem. I use this mode all the time for debugging add-on applications that don't start in safe mode.

Wireless connections in safe mode will depend on a host of factors, and will indeed be much more "iffy".


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh sorry, I seem to have these days where i know nothing :laugh: one of out computers is wired and it will not connect in safe mode.


----------



## FL14K (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what factors determine whether one can connect by wireless to the internet in Safe Mode with Networking? I couldn't get much information from Linksys.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

if you go to start up your computer and press F8 as you would for safe mode, dont go on just safe mode choose safe mode with networking and that should be it (The internet enabled in safe mode) 

Thats what i have found out.

EDIT - Sorry just relised that John said it lol.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The determining factors for networking in safe mode is loading the drivers and other required components. For wired connections, that's pretty automatic with safe mode with networking. For wireless, it's much more "iffy", usually it doesn't work.


----------



## FL14K (May 10, 2007)

Another web site I found is in agreement with Johnwill. It states that Safe Mode with Networking can't establish wireless connectivity. The only mystery is how I was able to connect at various times in the very recent past but can't do so now.


----------

